# Storms



## Graybeard (Jul 17, 2015)

Recent thread about the storm damaged walnut brought up a question.

A fellow in our wood turning club said log buyers won't buy storm damaged trees for fear of shake and other splits. I had no trouble selling four walnuts that were damaged in a storm so I'm wondering what some of you pro's think?

Graybeard


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 17, 2015)

There's always wood to be salvaged from storm damaged trees. Additionally, it's a good time to get access to trees that otherwise would be off limits to cutting. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 17, 2015)

I like storm trees. People pay you to take em off their property. Or free for the taking.


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 17, 2015)

We need more storms. Just not near my house. Gary

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 17, 2015)

I've found with storm trees I've picked up that it depends on how they came down, If they split or snapped off I find much less usable wood compared to trees where the root ball pulled out of the ground. Not sure how it works commercially but that is what I've seen....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jul 17, 2015)

I built my house, and a previous house, a previous workshop, and am building yet another workshop from storm downed trees. Here in WV they usually come down with a huge root wad. It can be a bit unsettling when that huge root wad of rocks, soil, and roots fall back into the hole, especially when it is sawed from a huge tree three ft in diameter. I have learned to be careful since I rode one from horizontal to vertical and I landed about twenty feet from where I had just stood. No damage. Just wounded pride and surprise!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gvwp (Jul 17, 2015)

I also agree that the better wood is from trees which simply uprooted and not broken. We had a storm last week which apparently broke 4ft diameter trees around 30 miles from my home. I didn't go see the damage but I've seen this type of damage before. To break a healthy 4ft diameter Maple takes some extreme wind and most likely the wood was splintered but with uprooted trees it simply means the tree fell over in wind and is much less likely to sustain severe damage. I have sawn many logs which came from storm damaged trees and have salvaged a great deal of otherwise wasted wood. Lightning damages trees can be a crap shoot. Never know how far the lightning has damaged, whether is skipped along the outside of the tree or went all the way to the core. Its almost impossible to tell from just looking at the log as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

